# Limp mode trouble



## B.A.C (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey guys new to the forum and new to brute forces in general. I just got a 2009 brute force 750 that supposedly has a high compression motor, cams, blah blah blah! But it's stuck in limp mode and I'm having trouble getting it out because it appears someone jumbled up my wire harness under the seat so I'm not quite sure where to start. Ima try and upload some pics of it and hopefully y'all can help point me in the right direction


----------



## B.A.C (Apr 17, 2016)

That's the little plug that looks like it's coming out from under the plastics by itself. Here's all the rest that are attached to a big wire loom


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh man...another cluster Fu*k wiring problem for a new owner to correct. Best thing is to get the service manual and start tracing out the wiring diagram and get that thing back to factory specs. EFI machines don't take kindly to modifications like KEB deletes and bypasses without the proper equipment.


----------



## B.A.C (Apr 17, 2016)

So I'm thinkin Ima take the high road on this one and put another harness in it. My question is are the carbed brutes different from the fuel injected ones in the wires harness? Is all the fuel injected stuff handled on a different harness? Only reason I ask is I was lookin around on eBay and I found one that said it fits 2006-2010 or somethin like that


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The harnesses are different. 05-07 carbed, 08-11 FI


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Like Coolwizard says, you will have to get one for an 08-11 750i.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks like in the second pic, that the two middle black plug and white plugs are the ones you interchange in order to do a reset. But don't hold me responsible for that advice .You also have the belt trip switch plug near the CVT cover .

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A.C (Apr 17, 2016)

so I did some researchin and I figured out that half my white plugs dont have them little black caps on em. Other than that my wire harness seems pretty ok accept for those two stray wires chillen out in the top pic. what are those and what do they do? I can see where someone made one for the fuel pump because I took that little wire out of one of them plugs and the fuel pump wouldn't prime. Could those missing caps be part of my problem? I tried the trick where you do the reset procedure by connecting the black wire to the red wire with a paperclip and no luck. Also another thing i noticed is the engine breaking solenoid likes to whine a lot when you cut the key off. It'll whine for a little bit, stop, turn a little ways, wait a sec, wine some more, stop, do something again...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those black caps are actually relays. 2 are missing. And it looks like they put a jumper in place of the relay on that one. The 2 wires broken off are probably the fan reset breaker. It's likely your fan won't come on. The KEBC actuator is possibly failing as well. It should only run for a few seconds after key off. Starting and stopping sounds like it's dragging. 
Do you have a grey plastic plug with a red wire looped to 2 pins in it? It isn't attached to any other part of the wiring harness. That's the belt reset plug. To do the reset, you have to disconnect the belt switch on the belt box. It's a 2 wire connector on the ride side of the bike above the belt box. Then plug the reset plug into that black plug by your broken fan breaker. Turn on the key and watch the belt light. It should blink fast and then slow down and blink slow. Turn off the key. Plug the black plug back together and the belt switch plug too. That should fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A.C (Apr 17, 2016)

Well that explains a lot because it has a new fan it's just rigged up where you plug it in to turn it on. I plan on putting that on a switch anyways. As for that reset plug it's MIA so I figured I'll just use a wire to connect it myself. Problem is I tired jumping the solid red wire to the Black wire in that plug and it did nothing. I checked to make sure the belt switch was in its correct position and it was plugged in but the belt light still just flashed at a medium pace. Not rapidly like it should be


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know which wires the reset plug jumps, so I can't help you there. I know you have to disconnect the belt switch at the same time you use the reset plug. If you didn't, you need to try it. Test the belt switch at the connector. It should be closed with the switch reset. It opens when the belt pushes the switch forward. The switch could be bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

